# French speeding



## silverweed (Sep 23, 2017)

Does anyone know roughly how long it would take to receive a speeding ticket from France. I think the camera may have flashed at one point as we went through it but now sure ( I'd like to add smugly it was not me driving). We have now been back a month so it must have happened at least 5 or 6 weeks ago and as I understand it they have to be paid now


----------



## torwood (Sep 23, 2017)

It can take 2 to 3 months - are you sure you were speeding? Motorhomes often get flashed as the camera thinks it is a goods vehicle but when the human operator reviews the 'hits' it is discounted.


----------



## jeffmossy (Sep 23, 2017)

i got  flashed over 12 months ago in France  and not had any thing yet


----------



## izwozral (Sep 23, 2017)

Wife got flashed last week. 

So I nutted the fecker.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Sep 23, 2017)

I got flashed back in April by the one near Boulogne-sur-Mer and haven"t heard anything yet.


----------



## Tidster (Sep 23, 2017)

My daughter did two years transfer driving in the alps,finished in 2016 
We've just had another ticket sent to our home address.
Please don't ask how many so far .


----------



## antiquesam (Sep 23, 2017)

Tidster said:


> My daughter did two years transfer driving in the alps,finished in 2016
> We've just had another ticket sent to our home address.
> Please don't ask how many so far .



I thought we only started giving information from the DVLA to other Countries this year on UK vehicles. Up until then the French Gendarmerie could only fine you if they stopped you.
Some of the new cameras flash anything bigger than a car if it exceeds the HGV limits.


----------



## silverweed (Sep 23, 2017)

He was definitely speeding, not by a huge amount but still speeding. Normally I keep an eye on the sat nav and say when he's over but I had my head down looking at the WC map at the time. Still let's hope it wasn't flashing him


----------



## Private (Sep 23, 2017)

*Sat nav warning*



silverweed said:


> He was definitely speeding, not by a huge amount but still speeding. Normally I keep an eye on the sat nav and say when he's over but I had my head down looking at the WC map at the time. Still let's hope it wasn't flashing him



You can probably set up your sat nav to make a sound when speeding. 
TomTom do have this option. 
It is not to be relied upon but does help.


----------



## silverweed (Sep 23, 2017)

I have to say I have not seen an option on Garmin to set a speeding alarm, will have to check it out again


----------



## colinm (Sep 23, 2017)

***** said:


> If you do and a French Plod pulls you, it is illegal in France!



It isn't illegal to have the satnav set to sound an alarm if you speed, it is illegal to have a camera warning.


----------



## colinm (Sep 23, 2017)

***** said:


> It is illegal to have any sat nav showing cameras or speed trap locations!



Correct, but there is nothing to stop you having a speed alarm set on the satnav, which is a totally different thing.


----------



## antiquesam (Sep 23, 2017)

You are allowed to have a warning that you are travelling on a dangerous stretch of road, which is how Tomtom get over the problem


----------



## barge1914 (Sep 23, 2017)

We have Garmin and it does give a warning when you exceed a speed limit, works in all countries. The problem is Garmins data on speed limits is hopelessly out of date. Whilst it is illegal in France for it to show camera positions it has a fudge which identifies 'dangerous road sections', curiously these coincide with sections containing speed cameras or subject to mobile traps,  but likewise not always up to date.


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Sep 23, 2017)

*Signs*

If the french gits were better at indicating what speed you were supposed to be adhering to we wouldn't need the sat nav warning  Their roadside speed signs are appalling  LOL !!  Maja


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Sep 23, 2017)

.....as in non existent in many places where you need em. !! Maja


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 23, 2017)

maja07 said:


> If the french gits were better at indicating what speed you were supposed to be adhering to we wouldn't need the sat nav warning  Their roadside speed signs are appalling  LOL !!  Maja





maja07 said:


> .....as in non existent in many places where you need em. !! Maja



I have found the signs to be excellent, so I'm surprised by your observation.

However the situation in Spain I found to be the exact opposite. I was certain I was going to get fined last Winter but got away with it. Phew!


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Sep 23, 2017)

*signs*

...prob just me...though seems the same as when I first drove over there 30 odd years ago !! Maja


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Sep 23, 2017)

*Heading south*

.....will take particular notice when heading through France to Spain in October.....Maja


----------



## BJN (Sep 23, 2017)

I got flashed about 4 times going through france back in June and not heard a thing!
My Daughter got flashed(driving!) mid/end August and already had her paperwork come through
She was driving a car which I think is the difference as Moho's just seem to get flashed because of size, Iwill have to be more careful when number plate recognition comes in abroad


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Sep 23, 2017)

*Warning*

Oh....and some people mistake the "warning" flashes as being actual speed ones.....


----------



## walpeter (Sep 24, 2017)

***** said:


> Never had a problem with either, just be carful in Spain, not to turn left over a solid white line. Use the Cambio Centido/ Sentido



It's also the same in France. I got fined 90 euros quite some years ago for crossing a solid white line. The gendarme was very rude and made me take a breathalyser and then said it was positive. I argued that it wasn't and he let it drop. Had to pay the 90 euros though.


----------



## timaldiss (Oct 6, 2017)

I just got hit with 4 speeding fines from our holiday this summer! I drive in France every year and this was a real shock. All under 10% over the limit but still that's 4 x €45 I wasn't expecting to have to pay. 

I was in a hire car as our MH had broken down and was at the garage - what are the chances of them coming after me if I don't pay? 

A fine on the 3rd August was sent out on the 27th Sept. I have 46 days to pay it or it goes up.


----------



## delicagirl (Oct 6, 2017)

silverweed said:


> I have to say I have not seen an option on Garmin to set a speeding alarm, will have to check it out again



my garmin has a sound to warn me i am speeding and i have had it  several years....


----------



## antiquesam (Oct 6, 2017)

timaldiss said:


> I just got hit with 4 speeding fines from our holiday this summer! I drive in France every year and this was a real shock. All under 10% over the limit but still that's 4 x €45 I wasn't expecting to have to pay.
> 
> I was in a hire car as our MH had broken down and was at the garage - what are the chances of them coming after me if I don't pay?
> 
> A fine on the 3rd August was sent out on the 27th Sept. I have 46 days to pay it or it goes up.



Quite likely through a collection agent, with his fees added.


----------



## BGT180 (Oct 6, 2017)

torwood said:


> It can take 2 to 3 months - are you sure you were speeding? Motorhomes often get flashed as the camera thinks it is a goods vehicle but when the human operator reviews the 'hits' it is discounted.


I was “flashed” last May and again last September on roads where there was a restriction at 80 km/hr for vehicles over 3.5t. I was cruising at about 95km/hr , have not had a letter


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Oct 6, 2017)

timaldiss said:


> I just got hit with 4 speeding fines from our holiday this summer! I drive in France every year and this was a real shock. All under 10% over the limit but still that's 4 x €45 I wasn't expecting to have to pay.
> 
> I was in a hire car as our MH had broken down and was at the garage - what are the chances of them coming after me if I don't pay?
> 
> A fine on the 3rd August was sent out on the 27th Sept. I have 46 days to pay it or it goes up.



They have your details as you've received the fine, my advice FWIW is to pay it.  I needed some medical treatment in France and was sent a bill after we got home, without going into details, so I phoned the EHIC office in Newcastle for advice and they said to pay it - if you don't they'll come after you and the costs will accumulate.   
Under EU regulations all countries are collaborating on traffic law and enforcement came in for UK drivers in May this year, up to that time we were exempt - but no longer.


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 6, 2017)

This web page explains the situation from May 2017 ...

Driving offence abroad | AA

You'll have to pay I think.


----------



## jeffscarborough (Oct 6, 2017)

***** said:


> Just pay up and put it to bed!
> Regarding flashes in France. We have had a few, but usually when we are within the speed limit and the camera thought we were a truck. Obviously a person has realised this and not issued a fine!



We have just returned from a trip to the Mediterranean and got flashed most traveling days. 
Pretty sure we were under the speed limit (fingers crossed).
As others have said the cameras flash on larger vehicles and the pictures are reviewed by a nice friendly Gendarme.  
Our van is under 3.5 tons.


----------



## korky (Oct 6, 2017)

French speeding?
Our Gallic brothers and sisters on amphetamines?
Whatever next?
Germans on psylocibyn?
Aaaargh
Korky.


----------



## yeoblade (Oct 6, 2017)

timaldiss said:


> I just got hit with 4 speeding fines from our holiday this summer! I drive in France every year and this was a real shock. All under 10% over the limit but still that's 4 x €45 I wasn't expecting to have to pay.
> 
> I was in a hire car as our MH had broken down and was at the garage - what are the chances of them coming after me if I don't pay?
> 
> A fine on the 3rd August was sent out on the 27th Sept. I have 46 days to pay it or it goes up.



As you were in a hire car, they have passed your details on to Le Plod. They will chase you for payment, maybe even charging the credit card on your car hire for the speeding by pursuing the hire company.

I was fined,by the Victoria Police, Australia, for speeding back in 1994 for speeding, 8 months after coming home,.I'm not to sure how far they would have gone but, I had to provide a signed witnessed (by approved person) copy of my passport to prove I had left the country, (visa stamp). I had actually sold the car on but they had not notified new owner. What I couldn't work out was where they got my UK address from, I had moved 2 times


----------



## 1807truckman (Oct 7, 2017)

Hi, TomTom has speeding alert option, I've been flashed several times in France the last was on the way back from Le Mans, last month, I wasn't speeding (speed limiter set to correct speed) I'll just have to wait to see if I get a ticket but I doubt it, like others have said probably triggered by the size.

Graham


----------



## jeffscarborough (Oct 7, 2017)

Also, as I understand it. Our government has agreed to share dvla information on vehicles with France but it is not reciprocal.


----------



## Robmac (Oct 7, 2017)

jeffscarborough said:


> Also, as I understand it. Our government has agreed to share dvla information on vehicles with France but it is not reciprocal.



Yes, we cannot pursue European drivers who break our speed limits, but they can pursue British drivers.

I believe it is something to do with the owner of the cars in Europe are responsible for fines, whereas here, it is the driver.


----------



## cipro (Oct 7, 2017)

I had a camera go off in September not heard yet but I think I will get a ticket. Since May this year
the French are allowed to obtain your details using dvla you can only get a fine No points on your license 
will be added and I think this will also be in every Europe country from now on be careful out there


----------



## Deleted member 52918 (Oct 7, 2017)

***** said:


> More info
> 
> UK drivers who speed in the EU to be fined under unfair '''one-way''' law - ITV News



The question is, which blathering idiot in our so called government agreed to this.

Talk about a bias towards the EU!!

Phill


----------



## timaldiss (Nov 6, 2017)

Got a fifth a week or so later! All paid now. A very seamless and easy online payment system! 

Lesson learned, but in 32 years of driving all over Europe it's left me with a bitter sweet taste. I know I was over the limits, but every time by less than 10%... I guess that's just the way I drive in the UK. Lesson learned. Still love and miss those wonderful empty French roads...


----------



## maxi77 (Nov 6, 2017)

The reason we cannot deal with foreign speeders is because we as a nation cannot be bothered doing it. It is not the EUs fault it is our fault for not doing anything about despite it being known as a problem for over 50 years. Mo


----------



## Harrers (Nov 6, 2017)

I was caught twice last year in my French registered Renault Traffic. I used to set the warning alarm on my Co-pilot sat nav at 5kph over the limit. This was a mistake as the French authorities fine if you are doing 96kph in a 90 limit which was the speed quoted on the first letter. I went and showed it to my neighbour who explained that up to 95 was no fine but as I was only 1kph above the limit it was only 45euros. He also explained that if I held a French Licence I would also get 1 point penalty. I went to the local post office to pay the fine and they sent me to the post office in the nearest large town. They sent me to the tabac! I went to the only tabac I knew which was the local PMU bar and they sent me on to another tabac in the high street. It was simple to pay once I knew where to do it as I just handed it over with my cash and the assistant used a multi-purpose terminal on the counter.

So when the second one arrived, I knew what to do. This time it was on the Autoroute and I was on one where there were sections at 110kph and I had forgotten. It does seem quite easy to speed in a vehicle with 6 gears! Another 45 euros - welcome to France!

In August this year I leant my van to some friends to travel to the Alps. They only went for a couple of days but when they returned, the driver reported that he may have been flashed on the Autoroute. He agreed that I could give his details if the ticket came through but as I work away from home I will not actually see if there has been a penalty until I get home later this week. One of my neighbours is supposed to check my mail for anything important to forward but I am not sure how reliable he is! It will be interesting to see if there is a ticket waiting for me. The driver actually lives in Northern Ireland and the NI equivalent of the DVLA has a completely different system to the DVLA and NI drivers still have Counterpart Licences. Let's hope there is nothing nasty lurking in my post box!


----------



## silverweed (Nov 6, 2017)

Well it's November now and still not heard anything. Let's hope it stays that way


----------



## Deleted member 58330 (Nov 6, 2017)

anything that looks villagy 30mph.  Other roads 50mph.  dual 60.  Easy same as here in the UK - makes it all very easy for me when in France.


----------



## korky (Nov 6, 2017)

MidAgeTraveller said:


> anything that looks villagy 30mph.  Other roads 50mph.  dual 60.  Easy same as here in the UK - makes it all very easy for me when in France.



You missed out the 70kph zones which is 43mph. Plenty of those about.

Korky.


----------



## El Veterano (Nov 7, 2017)

silverweed said:


> I have to say I have not seen an option on Garmin to set a speeding alarm, will have to check it out again



Later Garmins do have over-speed alarm. Go to 'Settings' then 'Map & Vehicle', scroll down to 'Audible Speed Alerts' where it needs to be ticked if you want to activate that.


----------



## El Veterano (Nov 7, 2017)

We have been flashed loads of times this year in our French reg MH by cameras that think we are an HGV. We have not heard anything since, even though we live here in France, but then we have always been within the the speed limit. The Garmin has always saved the day, that is apart from the very few cameras that it doesn't know about, then you just need to look for the road signs.


----------



## SHABBINS (Nov 7, 2017)

May Garmin Camper 770 beeps and turns the speed indicator red


----------



## cipro (Nov 7, 2017)

*Speeders*

I believe from June this year the French have the power to get info from dvla
i had a camera go off in early September and not had fine yet but I think the 2 week rule 
which I think it is here for notification may not apply with European speeding fines. 
If and when I get the fine it should be around €100 but there will be NO points on your licence phew


----------



## Private (Nov 7, 2017)

*Work around*



El Veterano said:


> We have been flashed loads of times this year in our French reg MH by cameras that think we are an HGV. We have not heard anything since, even though we live here in France, but then we have always been within the the speed limit. The Garmin has always saved the day, *that is apart from the very few cameras that it doesn't know about*, then you just need to look for the road signs.



I hope you are using the 'work around' to notify you of the speed cameras, otherwise there is a large fine for having them on your sat nav if caught.

This is TomTom's 'work around'.
"TomTom’s service in France is certified to be 100% legal. Instead of warning for exact locations of cameras, TomTom warns for Danger Zones around any potential danger, including cameras. "
Source:
TomTom Speed Camera service and the law


----------



## Private (Nov 7, 2017)

*Usefu Information*

This site has some useful information regarding speed cameras in France & elsewhere...

Driving In France :: French Speed Camera Fines, Can You Avoid Them


----------



## big tom (Nov 8, 2017)

UK 3 weeks EU Country 1 Year 

The new regulation (SI 2017/554) requires the DVLA to provide details of the registered keeper/owner at the time of the alleged traffic offence if the authorities in another EU country contact DVLA within 12 months of the date of the alleged offence with:


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Nov 8, 2017)

El Veterano said:


> We have been flashed loads of times this year in our French reg MH by cameras that think we are an HGV. We have not heard anything since, even though we live here in France, but then we have always been within the the speed limit. The Garmin has always saved the day, that is apart from the very few cameras that it doesn't know about, then you just need to look for the road signs.



My Garmin doesn't use Speed Camera Location but bleep if you are over entering a speed limit zone no matter the speed limit and continues to bleep until the speed is reduced below the limit.   That is a safety warning not a speed camera warning.


----------



## carol (Nov 9, 2017)

***** said:


> Never had a problem with either, just be carful in Spain, not to turn left over a solid white line. Use the Cambio Centido/ Sentido



Hi *****, I'm not sure what this solid white line is but I remember occasionally being a bit flummoxed at a couple of junctions. Maybe it was this. Do you have a picture?


----------



## carol (Nov 9, 2017)

Yes, think that might be it.  Thanks.


----------



## carol (Nov 9, 2017)

Yes, think that might be it.  Thanks.


----------

